# Problème retroéclairage Ipod Nano



## Juliette.t (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir un Ipod nano 5ème génération. 

Le retroéclairage ne s'éteint pas lorsque le Ipod est en lecture. J'ai essayé tous les réglages du rétroéclairage (2s - 5s etc) rien ne fonctionne ! Je peux juste le désactiver, ou le garder tout le temps allumé.
Et cela même quand l'écran est vérouillé. 
Pouvez-vous m'apporter une solution ?
Merci.


----------



## Billgrumeau (27 Décembre 2009)

Bienvenue sur MacGé. 

C'est pas normal ton problème. As-tu essayé de le réinitialiser ? (Cf documentation d'Apple) : 

Vous pouvez résoudre la plupart des problèmes de liPod nano en le réinitialisant. 
Assurez-vous dabord que liPod nano est chargé. 
Pour réinitialiser liPod nano : 
1 Mettez le commutateur Hold sur HOLD, puis désactivez-le à nouveau. 
2 Maintenez enfoncés le bouton Menu et le bouton central pendant au moins 6 secondes 
jusquà lapparition du logo Apple.


----------



## Juliette.t (28 Décembre 2009)

Je vais essayer mais avant il faut que je puisse sauvegarder ma musique dans iTunes, car ça n'est pas encore le cas.


----------



## Billgrumeau (28 Décembre 2009)

S'il y a de la musique sur l'iPod, c'est qu'elle provient d'un ordi où elle devrait encore s'y trouver. Donc normalement tu n'as pas besoin de faire de sauvegarde, l'iPod récupèrera tout dès que tu le rebrancheras sur l'ordi (et qu'iTunes aura fait la synchronisation).


----------



## Juliette.t (28 Décembre 2009)

Finalement j'ai laissé le iPod se décharger et le problème s'est résolu tout seul 
Merci pour les conseils


----------

